# So the Fluke record WONT stand!



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I just read in another forum that she admitted to resting the pole on the rail of the boat while fighting the fish! She admitted to not knowing it was a rule and didnt deny it when asked. She passed the polygraph with flying colors and the fish was a legally taken fish. It was disqualified for simply yhe pole touching the rail during the fight.
I dont care what they say about it, it was one hell of a fish!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

This just goes to show you if you think you have a world record fish and it will live, let it go.

You get more grief than anything for landing the fish of a lifetime. People really let her have it on all the boards.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Gotta problem with that*

She holds other records right? How in the blue hell can she not know that the rod can't touch the rail.


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

why would she even say it did?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

what is the reasoning behind "the rod touching the rail" --- why does that disqualify the fish as a record -- it was still caught. 
not trying to argue the point, but just want some enlightment.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> what is the reasoning behind "the rod touching the rail" --- why does that disqualify the fish as a record -- it was still caught.
> not trying to argue the point, but just want some enlightment.


because its kind of like having someone else hold it for you, like assisted i think is the reasoning behind that.




Big Worm said:


> This just goes to show you if you think you have a world record fish and it will live, let it go.
> 
> You get more grief than anything for landing the fish of a lifetime. People really let her have it on all the boards.



I DEFINATELY KNOW WHAT THATS LIKE!



Jesse


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Seems she told the truth when asked the question, no doubt. Guess all the great and wise know it alls don't know squat. Glad to see it is finally put to rest. She is a good gal, I know her and she really took a bunch a crap from a bunch a dingers....salt


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*That*

really sucks!! i heard and read her story, and even read up on her other catches....I can't belive people gave her hell. (mostly men, i bet) still a great catch, with the way our rules are down here...slot size this and that, i doult we will have a record broken by a shore fisherman. On our fish with slot like drums/reds/Snooks. Why did she catch so much hell from other fisherman...is the flounder/fluke hard to come by in your area??opcorn:


*Not as lean, Not as Mean, But still a MARINE*


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> I DEFINATELY KNOW WHAT THATS LIKE!
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


Tarpon killer. 

Screw em all, Jesse.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I remember that.


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

With so many rules and regs, I really felt bad for her. She just rested the rod on the rail but always had it in her hands from what was reported. She is still the fluke king ( or queen) in my book. The personal attacks she had to go through was just out of line and I think it taught some of us a lesson. Catch a really big fish, get lots of pictures ( to post on p&s of course) and enjoy dinner.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> I can't belive people gave her hell. (mostly men, i bet) still a great catch, with the way our rules are down here...slot size this and that, i doult we will have a record broken by a shore fisherman. On our fish with slot like drums/reds/Snooks. Why did she catch so much hell from other fisherman...is the flounder/fluke hard to come by in your area??opcorn:
> 
> 
> *Not as lean, Not as Mean, But still a MARINE*



Who knows. May be a Jersey thing. People are VERY competitive around here, especially when it comes to fluke and stripers they are the two most popularly targeted fish. Not only that, but she did do some dumb stuff like lose the fish, that you have to admit just seemed suspicious.

Just judging by this incident, we might as well have a slot limit, this 'world record fish' stuff causes too much BS.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

it must have been torture to but up with what she had to and it wasn't just on the boards her life became a living hell


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

thats a pretty gay rule


----------

